# Can goats eat too much hay?



## jlgoinggreen (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi,
We just picked up our first goats today. We were told to be careful that they do not eat too much grain as they can get bloated and die. We were wondering if it would be the same with the hay or could we always leave the hay with them? My husband just finished building their feeder in their pen and it seems they are always eating the hay. Should we be worried?


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

No it is not the same with Hay. They need to have it avalible at all times. Just make sure it is good hay, no dust, mold, etc...


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I depends on your goats and what they are doing and what kind of hay they have. 
My boers need to have their hay restricted because they are sooooo fat soooooo much of the time. Especially if alfalfa is involved. Pygmies would be even worse.
With grass hay, probably not a problem. But truthfully, I restrict their grass hay depending on how close the belly has approached the ground. I have one doe that, if left to her own devices, would have a belly hanging below her hocks. - If they are working dairy, they need the food to produce.
I also believe that a pure alfalfa diet (depending on the quality) can cause their digestion to get off if they get too much.
If they are working dairy, then I would be very surprised if they got fat. If they are preggo or nursing kids, then as much calcium as I can get into them is what I want to do and alfalfa is a good source.


----------



## jlgoinggreen (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks! Great.....Then I will leave their hay their tonight and see how they do with it through the night. I am planning to let them out of their pen and into the field tomorrow morning. I can't leave them out at night because even with the electric fence, I fear predators. I have not seen anything out, but have found droppings I know are not from my dog.

Anyways.....thank you.


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

If alfalfa hay is fully cured with no mold, Nubian goats can eat as much of it as they want. The only reason I ration it here is that they tend to waste it. If I feed all they want, they will pick out the leaves and leave the stems and powdery stuff behind. I try to get them to clean it all up. I can't afford to waste hay. If your goats are not used to pasture, it's best that they get hay before going out.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

If they have no access to forage, I'd offer free choice hay. IF they end up looking too heavy, you can take that away. 
If they are wethers or/and bucks in the group, as I've learned from this board, you don't want to offer any grains because of Urinary calculi - esp. wethers, unless you add ammonium chlorid to it, but my bucks have done fine on Alfalfa pellets and hay only. 
I would offer does some grain in addition to hay, but you would not need to unless they are pregnant or in milk.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

In fact, they MUST have something in their stomachs to encourage proper rumen function. If they don't have browse available, then free choice hay IS the way to go.


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, they can-

I have seen piggy does glut themselves on alfalfa and die. This is because they were not used to so much alfalfa. 

Start slowly, a flake at a time, then after a week, let them has as much as they want.

I've also seen young does who were not used to new, tasty grass hay glut themsleves so much that they stop their rumens- this was at a show. One died. We got the owner to let us walk the other two and they were OK after their rumens began to work with the walking- like you do for colic and horses.

Again, start slow and then let them have all they want when they are used to the new stuff.


----------



## jlgoinggreen (Oct 4, 2009)

betsy h. said:


> Yes, they can-
> 
> I have seen piggy does glut themselves on alfalfa and die. This is because they were not used to so much alfalfa.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Thanks for the advice. We just got them on Sunday and after a near escape yesterday, have decided to keep them in their pen for a few days. I'm going to have my son and daughter let them out on a lead and walk them around the pasture.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If they aren't used to fresh green grass I'd make sure they fill up on hay first before letting them browse.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

You are doing great by asking all these questions and clearing these concerns up. Keep good hay in front of your goats all the time. I like to turn my goats out for browsing in the weeds but like to have their bellies full of hay first as a "buffer" in my minds eye. I don't like them eating a bunch of weeds on an empty stomach.

When it comes to new goat owners, more goats die from over-feeding than under-feeding IMO.


----------

